# Norwegian: å mikle med



## panzorzka.uli

Jeg kan ikke finne ut hva verbet "å mikle" betyr. I setningen: Et eller annet sa ham at hun miklet med noe. 

Betyr "å mikle med" det same som "å gjøre noe ulovlig"? Tusen takk for hjelp.


----------



## svoboda

Jeg er ikke 100% sikker, men jeg tror det må nok være en skrivefeil .. enten skulle det være å mekle, eller å fikle. Jeg håper noen kan bekrefte?


----------



## hanne

At dømme efter antallet af Google-hits virker det usandsynligt at det skulle være en skrivefejl. ("Fikle" kender jeg ikke, men mekle/mægle giver ikke meget mening i den givne sætning.)

Vi har ikke ordet på dansk, men jeg vil tro det betyder at arbejde med noget, typisk på hobbyplan, fx en gammel bil, noget elektronik, eller andet der skal repareres. Det er lidt svært at forklare, jeg håber du kan få en ide om hvad det dækker. Jeg tror ikke det har noget med ulovligheder at gøre. Muligvis kan det være det samme som at "pønske på", dvs. planlægge et eller andet - noget uventet og lidt hemmeligt, men ikke nødvendigvis ulovligt.


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Takk for svar. Det er jo bare merkelig at det samme ordet gjentas flere steder i boka (Unni Lindells bok Mørkemannen). Men det kunne være forfatterens formål, i tillegg virker språket hun bruker i boka litt kunstig...
hanne: takk for forklaring, jeg skjønner hva du mener


----------



## Cerb

Dette er nok et konstruert ord med utgangspunkt i "å fikle". Jeg vil anta tanken er å skape assosiasjoner til både "mekle" (eller evt "meddle" (en))  og "fikle" slik svoboda foreslår. Jeg er ikke kjent med ordet og det finnes ikke i ordboken, men jeg ville forstått slik. Om du kan gi oss en setning det er brukt i vil det ble lettere å gi et godt svar


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Cerb said:


> Om du kan gi oss en setning det er brukt i vil det ble lettere å gi et godt svar



Mener du en setning til?  Ja, det kan jeg godt gjøre:
A: - Du har jo ikke vært på jobben i dag. Driver du og jobber hjemmefra. Mikler du med noe?
B: - Jeg gjør ikke det, sa hun hektisk.

Ja, det høres litt konstruert ut. Nå må jeg bare finne den rette oversetelsen  Takk for hjelpen.


----------



## Zluim

Jeg har adri hørt ordet før, men finner "mikla" i Norsk ordbok 2014 på nettet, med betydningen "gjera grant, spinkelt arbeid".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Etymologisk sett kan det være fra "make" = 'å gjøre' (som i 'pølsemaker') og "-la" som er en diminutivsending.


----------



## Cerb

Jeg skjønner hvordan du kom fram til ideen om at det kunne være noe ulovlig. A antyder at B driver med noe han eller hun ikke burde drive med, men det trenger ikke nødvendigvis være noe ulovlig. Den beste forklaringen jeg kan komme med er at A bruker et konstruert verb for hva B gjør siden det er uklart hva B driver med (eller hva A antyder at B driver med for å være helt presis). Det konstruerte verbet skapet assosiasjoner til forslagene som har kommet så langt her. A vet med andre ord ikke hva det korrekte verbet for hva B driver med er.


----------



## basslop

Siden det er en bok av Ulf Lundell det er snakk om, er det noen som vet hva det står i den svenske originalteksten. Er det et tilsvarende svenske ordet konstruert eller kjent?


----------



## panzorzka.uli

basslop said:


> Siden det er en bok av Ulf Lundell det er snakk om, er det noen som vet hva det står i den svenske originalteksten. Er det et tilsvarende svenske ordet konstruert eller kjent?



Det er ei bok av Unni Lindell, originalteksten er på norsk.


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Takk for alle forslagene! Takk for hjelpen.


----------



## Eskil

Jeg har hørt ordeet "mikle" i forbindelss med slang/uformelt språk på stlandet. 
Da betyr det nærmest at man driver med noe delvis i det skjulte - og da helst fordi det man driver med ikke anses som noe positivt


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Takk, Eskil.


----------



## basslop

Sånn går det når jeg leser og svarer fort og uten lesebrillene


----------

